# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Các hệ Pokémon khi tham gia chiến đấu trong Pokémon Go

## dangnh123

Pokémon Go trở thành hiện tượng nuôi, nhốt và huấn luyện thú ảo mới khắp cộng đường người chơi. Mỗi vị huấn luận viên chính là người chơi sẽ tìm mọi cách để có thể thu thập cho mình nhiều loại Pokémon, đặc biệt là những loại Pokémon mạnh bạo với điểm CP cao. Có càng nhiều sẽ giúp tăng lực lượng sức mạnh chiến binh Pokémon mà bạn đang huấn luyện. Tuy nhiên, khi tham gia chiến đấu việc có nhiều loại Pokémon chưa chắc giúp bạn thắng trận.

Pokémon được chia làm các hệ khác nhau và có những đặc tính, sức mạnh của từng loài. Có thể hệ Pokémon này là khắc tinh của hệ Pokémon khác, nhưng nó cũng có thể bại trận trước một loại Pokémon khác. Vì thế, nắm rõ được sức mạnh, đặc điểm từng loại sẽ giúp bạn có chiến thuật đưa Pokémon nào ra trận.

*Các hệ Pokémon trong Pokémon Go*


Move của Pokémon được chia làm hai loại là: Physical Attack (Đòn đánh Vật lý) và Special Attack (Đòn đánh Đặt biệt).

*Physical Attack* gồm các hệ: Normal (thường), Fighting (đánh đấm), Flying(bay), Poison (độc), Ground (đất), Rock (đá), Bug (bọ), Ghost (ma), Steel(kim loại).*Special Attack* gồm các hệ: Fire (lửa), Water (nước), Grass (cỏ), Electric(điện), Psychic (siêu linh), Ice (băng), Dragon (rồng), Dark (bóng tối), Fairy(tiên).
*Ghi chú:*

*Cực kì hiệu quả (2x)*: Sức tấn công được tăng gấp đôi.*Không hiệu quả (½x)*: Sức tấn công bị giảm phân nửa.*Mạnh (+½x)*: Bị tấn công bằng một nửa sức mạnh.*Yếu (-2x)*: Bị tấn công bằng sức mạnh gấp đôi.*Không tác dụng (0x[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]* Không thể tấn công.*Không bị ảnh hưởng (+0x)*: Không thể bị tấn công.*1. Hệ Pokémon Normal (Thường):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như: Castform, Chansey, Ditto, Eevee, Jigglypuff, Togepi ...Chúng có thể học các move sau: Strength, Thrash.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Rock, Steel.Yếu so với các hệ: Fighting.Không tác dụng so với hệ: Ghost.*2. Hệ Pokémon Fighting (Đánh đấm):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như: Machamp, Hitmontop, Hitmonlee, Hitmonchan ...Chúng có thể học các move sau: Focus Punch, Superpower (only learned by Registeel, Regirock, and Regice).Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Dark, Ice, Normal, Rock, Steel.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Bug, Fairy, Flying, Poison, Psychic.Mạnh so với hệ: Bug, Dark, Rock.Yếu so với các hệ: Fairy, Flying, Psychic.Không tác dụng so với hệ: Ghost.*3. Hệ Pokémon Flying (Bay):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như : Ho-oh, Dragonite ...Chúng có thể học các move sau: Sky Attack (only learned by Moltres and Altaria), Aeroblast (only learned by Lugia).Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Bug, Fighting, Grass.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Electric, Rock, Steel.Mạnh so với hệ: Bug, Fighting, Grass.Yếu so với các hệ: Electric, Ice, Rock.Không bị ảnh hưởng bởi hệ: Ground.*4. Hệ Pokémon Poision (Độc):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như: Gloom, Gulpin, Spinarak, Muk, Weezing.Chúng có thể học các move sau: Toxic, Poison Tail, and Sludge Bomb.Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Fairy, Grass.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Ghost, Ground, Poison, Rock.Mạnh so với các hệ: Bug, Fairy, Fighting, Grass, Poison.Yếu so với các hệ: Ground, Psychic.Không hiệu quả so với hệ: Steel.*5. Hệ Pokémon Ground (Đất):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như : Dugtrio, Groudon ...Chúng có thể học các move sau : Mud Sport, Earthquake, Dig.Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Electric, Fire, Poison, Rock, Steel.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Bug, Grass.Mạnh so với các hệ: Poison, Rock.Yếu so với các hệ: Ice, Grass, Water.Không tác dụng so với hệ: Flying.Không bị ảnh hưởng bởi hệ: Electric,*6. Hệ Pokémon Rock (Đá):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như: Golem, Regirock ...Chúng có thể học các move sau: Rock Throw, Rock Slide, Ancientpower.Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Bug, Fire, Flying, Ice.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Fighting, Ground, Steel.Mạnh so với các hệ: Fire, Flying, Normal, Poison.Yếu so với các hệ: Fighting, Grass, Ground, Steel, Water.*7. Hệ Pokémon Bug (Bọ):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như : Heracross, Pinsir, Scizor ...Chúng có thể học các move sau : Megahorn, Signal Beam.Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ : Dark, Grass, Psychic.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ : Fairy, Fighting, Fire, Flying, Ghost, Poison, Steel.Mạnh so với hệ: Fighting, Grass, Ground.Yếu so với các hệ: Fire, Flying, Rock.*8. Hệ Pokémon Ghost (Ma):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như: Banette, Gengar, Misdreavus ...Chúng có thể học các move sau: Cruse, Shadow Ball, Shadow Punch.Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Ghost, Psychic.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Dark.Mạnh so với các hệ: Bug, Poison.Yếu so với các hệ: Dark, Ghost.Không tác dụng so với hệ: Normal.Không bị ảnh hưởng bởi hệ: Fighting, Normal.*9. Hệ Pokémon Steel (Kim loại):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như: Beldum, Aggron, Steelix, Mawile, Registeel, Dialga ...Chúng có thể học các move sau: Steel Wing , Iron Tail , Meteor Mash ...Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Fairy, Ice, Rock.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Electric, Fire, Steel, Water.Mạnh so với các hệ: Bug, Dragon, Fairy, Flying, Grass, Ice, Nomal, Psychic, Rock, Steel.Yếu so với các hệ: Fighting, Fire, Ground.Không bị ảnh hưởng bởi hệ: Poison.*10. Hệ Pokémon Fire (Lửa):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như: Entei, Moltres, Charizard, Magmar ...Chúng có thể học các move sau: Blast Burn (only learned by Charizard), Eruption (only learned by Groudon and Camerupt), Overheat.Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Bug, Grass, Ice, Steel.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Dragon, Fire, Rock, Water.Mạnh so với các hệ: Bug, Fairy, Fire, Grass, Ice, Steel.Yếu so với các hệ: Ground, Rock, Water.*11. Hệ Pokémon Water (Nước):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như: Kyogre, Slowking, Vaporeon ...Chúng có thể học các move sau: Surf, Water Fall.Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Fire, Ground, Rock.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Dragon, Grass, Water.Mạnh so với các hệ: Fire, Ice, Steel, Water.Yếu so với các hệ: Electric, Grass.*12. Hệ Pokémon Grass (Cỏ):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như: Meganium, Oddish, Sunkern, Treecko, Naetle ...Chúng có thể học các move sau: Solarbeam, Leaf Blade, Magical Leaf ...Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Ground, Rock, Water.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Bug, Dragon, Fire, Flying, Grass, Poison, Steel.Mạnh so với các hệ: Electric, Grass, Ground, Water.Yếu so với các hệ: Bug, Fire, Flying, Ice, Poison.*13. Hệ Pokémon Electric:*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như: Zapdos, Amphamos, Raikou, Electabuzz.Chúng có thể học các move sau: Thunder, Volt tackle (only learned by Pichu), Zap cannon, Thunderbolt.Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Flying, Water.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Dragon, Electric, Grass.Mạnh so với các hệ: Electric, Flying, Steel.Yếu so với các hệ: Ground.Không tác dụng so với hệ: Ground.*14. Hệ Pokémon Psychic (Siêu linh):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như: Mewtwo, Mew, Alakazam ...Chúng có thể học các move sau: Psybeam, Confusion, Psychic.Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Fighting, Poison.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Psychic, Steel.Mạnh so với các hệ: Fighting, Psychic.Yếu so với các hệ: Bug, Dark, Ghost.Không tác dụng so với hệ: Dark.*15. Hệ Pokémon Ice (Băng):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như: Articuno, Delibird, Jynx, Snorunt, Spheal, Regice ...Chúng có thể học các move sau: Blizzard, Ice Beam, Ice Puch.Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Dragon, Flying, Grass, Ground.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Fire, Ice, Steel, Water.Mạnh so với các hệ: Ice.Yếu so với các hệ: Fighting, Fire, Rock, Steel.*16. Hệ Pokémon Dragon (Rồng):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như: Rayquaza, Dragonite, Salamence, Latias, Latios.Chúng có thể học các move sau: Outrage, Dragon Claw.Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Dragon.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Steel.Mạnh so với các hệ: Electric, Fire, Grass, Water.Yếu so với các hệ: Dragon, Fairy, Ice.Không tác dụng so với hệ: Fairy.*17. Hệ Pokémon Dark (Bóng tối):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như: Tyranitar, Houndoom, Umbreon ...Chúng có thể học các move sau: Crunch, Faint Attack, Bite.Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Ghost, Psychic.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Dark, Fairy, Fighting.Mạnh so với các hệ: Dark, Ghost.Yếu so với các hệ: Bug, Fairy, Fighting.Không bị ảnh hưởng bởi: Psychic.*18. Hệ Pokémon Fairy (Tiên):*




Gồm một số Pokemon mạnh như: Xerneas, Sylveon, Togekiss ...Chúng có thể học các move sau: Moonblast, Dazzling Gleam.Cực kì hiệu quả so với các hệ: Dark, Dragon, Fight.Không hiệu quả so với các hệ: Fire, Poison, Steel.Mạnh so với các hệ: Bug, Dark, Fighting.Yếu so với các hệ: Poison, Steel.Không bị ảnh hưởng bởi: Dragon.
Thực tế có rất nhiều Pokemon có hai hệ. Cho nên việc tính damage của một move đối với một Pokemon có sự thay đổi .

Chẳng hạn: Con Ho-oh hệ Fire-Flying bị tấn công bởi một Move hệ Rock thì sẽ bị 4x damage. Vì Fire và Flying đều kị Rock. Nếu dùng Rock Slide: Power 75 x 4 = 300 damage. Còn nếu dùng move hệ cỏ sẽ bị 1/4 damage vì Grass lại "sợ" Fire và Flying (dùng Solarbeam Power 120x1/4 = 30 damage).

Còn Zapdos hệ Electric-Flying nếu bị đánh bởi move Thunder thì sẽ bị 1x damage vì Flying sẽ bị 2x damage nếu bị move Electric đánh trúng, nhưng nó lại có hệ Electric nữa nên bị 1/2 damage nếu bị move Electric đánh. Tổng hợp lại là 1x. Dùng Thunder thì 1x120 = 120 damage.

*Tổng hợp sức mạnh từng hệ Pokémon*




* Chúc các bạn chơi game vui vẻ!*

----------

